# Where do I find furry roommates (Not for con!)



## ThisisGabe (May 22, 2011)

I'm looking for furry roommates for the summer! I don't care where, just anywhere but here! 

I'm not sure where to look or where to post. But this seems like a nice place.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2011)

Furries are the wrong type of people to look for as roommates. They tend to be fucked in the head and I've heard many horror stories :9


----------



## ThisisGabe (May 22, 2011)

You're telling the wrong guy. I've had a lot of roommates fucked in the head. This time, I want at least, a roommate who's fucked in the head with some cat ears on that head too! Becides, I only want this for the summer. If they are insane, then feh, it's not puurminant.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2011)

hnnghhh well alright. suit yourself i guess.


----------



## LizardKing (May 22, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> puurminant.



hgggggnnnnnn

You deserve a furry roommate for that


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 22, 2011)

Why don't you room with people you know? D=

But seriously, seems to be a high number of furries who don't pay their rent, get arrested for various illegal activities, are sex mad etc... Yes, I am aware that the general populace also has these people but the proportion seems to be higher in the furry community. Know what you're getting yourself into!


----------



## Smelge (May 22, 2011)

1 - Wear a pretty pink dress
2 - Put on loads of make-up, badly
3 - Disdain wearing underwear
4 - Go and get drunk
5 - Shuffle around downtown backalleys for the evening
6 - Come home next morning battered, bruised and forcibly violated in every hole possible to be violated in
7 - Bask in the warm glow of knowing what it's like to have furry room-mates without actually having to get them

The worst thing you can do, is room with furries. I've done it 3 times, and this is what happened:

*First example:*

Woke up in the night, because one of them had used a screwdriver to take my door off it's hinges, and he was busy trying to masturbate me while fingering his anus. This shocked me so badly, I had to wait for him to finish off before I could register my disgust with him. It shook me up to the point where I was forced to leave the apartment and find a new place.

*Second time:*

A furry and her dog. This girl loved her dog. It was a really big German Shepherd. In fact, she loved it so much, that she was always leaving puddles of it's semen everywhere on the floor. It's no fun to get up in the night to go and get a drink, and end up slipping on a puddle of cum on the hardwood flooring, and ending up with your face in a pool of sticky white fluids and dog pubes.

Again, I had to leave.

*Time The Third:*

There were 5 of them in a big group flat.

They raped me.


----------



## RagnarokChu (May 22, 2011)

Well you can start off by rooming with "people", who just happen to have one of their hobbies as furries.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 22, 2011)

The majority of furries IRL that you seem to be looking for also end up turning out to be absolute morons. You're better _not_ getting together with furries that you don't already know well.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2011)

Smelge said:


> [stopries].


 
I dont believe any of these stories because theyre that stupid


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 22, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I dont believe any of these stories because theyre that stupid


 
I disagree.  I see the framework of an awesome life action drama flourishing.  Lets get a director.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 22, 2011)

Get busted for possession of a controlled substance with intent to sell.

You'll have a furry roommate for the next 5-10 years.


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Woke up in the night, because one of them had used a screwdriver to take my door off it's hinges, and he was busy trying to masturbate me while fingering his anus. This shocked me so badly, I had to wait for him to finish off before I could register my disgust with him. It shook me up to the point where I was forced to leave the apartment and find a new place.


 
Did he ejaculate on your face?


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Did he ejaculate on your face?


mmmm thats nice
spankbank material


----------



## Don (May 22, 2011)

Why not room with friends or at least people you've met before? Sharing a house with strangers, especially _furry_ strangers can range from awkward to horrifying for quite a while.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2011)

Im looking for a furry roommate to help me pay the bills. It is a 2 bdrm house and I have to warn you that I am quite yiffy and I want someone who is yiffy too

email me at Clayton on FAF


----------



## Conker (May 22, 2011)

You need to find roommates that are financially sound and not mentally unstable, not roommates that share one common interest with you--and it's even worse since that common interest is basically a sexual fetish. 

Every furry community ever proves that furfags cannot get along with each other, so you really search for a different type of person. One hobby does not mean you'll get along, and if you have no other interests than furry...well, the furry hobby can't last you forever. Unless you start fucking each other while wearing suits I suppose...

Point is, don't narrow your search to such a fucked up group as furries.


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2011)

Conker said:


> well, the furry hobby can't last you forever. Unless you start fucking each other while wearing suits I suppose...


 
For some reason, I'm afraid that's what OP's counting for :V


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 22, 2011)

If your furfaggotry is so important to your daily life, that your roommate should also be furry,
then you have much bigger problems than lack of a furry roommate.

Psychiatrists:
Visit one.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 22, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Brain rape stories



What.
The.
F***.


----------



## BRN (May 22, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> What.
> The.
> F***.


 
_Originally posted by: *Smelge*_


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 22, 2011)

Did you check between the sofa cushions?


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 22, 2011)

SIX said:


> _Originally posted by: *Smelge*_


 
Oh, yeah.
I guess your right.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 22, 2011)

It's possible that OP is just as awful as the people he intends to be roommates with. Perhaps it is a good match.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 22, 2011)

Smelge said:


> 1 - Wear a pretty pink dress
> 2 - Put on loads of make-up, badly
> 3 - Disdain wearing underwear
> 4 - Go and get drunk
> ...


 
Thanks Smelge...now I can't sleep tonight...AND I GOT WORK AT 7 AM ;A;


----------



## Smelge (May 22, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I dont believe any of these stories because theyre that stupid


 

HOLY SHIT REALLY?


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (May 22, 2011)

Honestly, the only furs I would ever room with would be the three I know IRL.

But since you seem committed...http://pounced.org/
Here ya go, OP. Enjoy being raped.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2011)

Smelge said:


> HOLY SHIT REALLY?


 
yes
shh its okay smelge drink from my man nipple


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2011)

Clayton said:


> yes
> shh its okay smelge drink from my man nipple


 
Like this?


----------



## Heliophobic (May 22, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> If they are insane, then feh, it's not puurminant.


 
No.
Just... no.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 23, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Like this?


 
What the fuck.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jun 9, 2011)

Smegle you have a pretty amazing story. Although I'll give you my progress report.

I found 2 furry roommates who I've communicated with extensively so I make sure they are sane. 

I've been in a house with 1 roommate for about 5 days and so far everything is working out pretty smoothly. The other furry is moving in late june. 

I ended up finding those two roommates through this forum! =3 Yep yep.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 9, 2011)

So when's the orgy, are you going to film it, and would you upload it so I can see?


----------



## Azure (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey, great job OP. Enjoy your AIDS, or unpaid rent, or destroyed personal possessions, because moving in with people you talk to over the internet is totally on my list of PRIMO ideas. But don't take it from me, I'm just a horrible, crusty old hermit man.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 9, 2011)

Xenke said:


> So when's the orgy, are you going to film it, and can I join in?


 
That's gross...


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 9, 2011)

This is the best. I missed reading stupid shit like this.


----------



## Conker (Jun 10, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> Smegle you have a pretty amazing story. Although I'll give you my progress report.
> 
> I found 2 furry roommates who I've communicated with extensively so I make sure they are sane.
> 
> ...


Be careful dude, you never know what kinda shit people can pull. 

Keep an eye on your positions anyways.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 10, 2011)

Conker said:


> Be careful dude, you never know what kinda shit people can pull.
> 
> Keep an eye on your positions anyways.


 
Back to the wall at all times. A tight belt is a must too.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 10, 2011)

Conker said:


> Be careful dude, you never know what kinda shit people can pull.
> 
> Keep an eye on your positions anyways.


 
I honestly can't think of any position that furries haven't made porn of, nor can I think of any place where porn hasn't occurred.


----------



## Belluavir (Jun 10, 2011)

Five days proves nothing. 

Wait until some difficult situation comes up and everything crumbles around you. 

I have some friends online that I really like but because I've known them for so long, I know how irrational and crazy they are, and even though I still like them, I would never live with them. I wonder what OP will find out about his new friends before this is all over.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 10, 2011)

Anybody remember those horror stories about that lion furry who was extremely paranoid and would make the other roomates in the house give him blowjobs ebcause he couldn't sleep and he would die if he didn't get one?
Or he would listen in on every single conversation and assume others are talking about him??


----------



## Conker (Jun 10, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I honestly can't think of any position that furries haven't made porn of, nor can I think of any place where porn hasn't occurred.


Possessions*


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jun 13, 2011)

Belluavir said:


> Five days proves nothing.



I'll give progress reports. His mom is his landlord and she told me to contact her if there are any problems. I think we're in good hands.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 13, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> His mom is his landlord


 
I find this funny.


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Jun 13, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Like this?


 
I don't even want to know how you came across that.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 13, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> I'll give progress reports. His mom is his landlord and she told me to contact her if there are any problems. I think we're in good hands.


 
Hah.

That doesn't sound good at all, in fact it sounds absolutely horrible.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 13, 2011)

Clayton;2572584
Or he would listen in on every single conversation and assume others are talking about him??[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> WTF.
> That is all.


----------



## Conker (Jun 13, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Hah.
> 
> That doesn't sound good at all, in fact it sounds absolutely horrible.


 No shit. The person that would have the most bias over his roommate also owns the house. 

THAT WILL END WELL!


----------



## Belluavir (Jun 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Anybody remember those horror stories about that lion furry who was extremely paranoid and would make the other roomates in the house give him blowjobs ebcause he couldn't sleep and he would die if he didn't get one?
> Or he would listen in on every single conversation and assume others are talking about him??



I want to yiff the otter!


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 21, 2011)

It's been about a month in a half. Now their personality quirks are starting to annoy me. I just stay in my room all day. I don't consider conversations about WOW or mothers being very productive. Oh well, I regret nothing. It's less depressing then my parents place.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 21, 2011)

Why does everyone in this tread hate getting laid so much. If I had furry roommates I would get laid all the time.



ThisisGabe said:


> It's been about a month in a half. Now their personality quirks are starting to annoy me. I just stay in my room all day. I don't consider conversations about WOW or mothers being very productive. Oh well, I regret nothing. It's less depressing then my parents place.



Have you tried talking to them about something else?


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jul 21, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Why does everyone in this tread hate getting laid so much. If I had furry roommates I would get laid all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried talking to them about something else?



I'm sorry, no one wants to put their cock in a diaper wearing infantile sexual deviant aside from similiar otherkin. Shit dick included.


----------



## ANGRY OFFENSIVE PERSON (Jul 22, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> It's been about a month in a half. Now their personality quirks are starting to annoy me. I just stay in my room all day. I don't consider conversations about WOW or mothers being very productive. Oh well, I regret nothing. It's less depressing then my parents place.


Why did you want to look for furry roommates specifically, and not some friends you are already acquainted with? It seems to me like you were looking for a shared interest to serve as a basis for social interaction, although this trait proved over time to be a barrier.

I'm not saying there's anything wrong with furries in general. However, the community tends to attract a certain type of people which makes looking for friends a gamble bigger than Craigslist :V


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Jul 28, 2011)

Here's what you do: get regular roommates who seem cool and for the most part without prejudice. Then slowly and carefully start exposing them to furry art (NO PORN). Then, when you are absolutely sure that they are comfortable with the art, leave a massive stack of porn on the table and see what happens.

If they have no reaction, congrats, you found a nifty roommate who is pretty cool.

If they make note of it and say anything along the lines of it being kind of neat, congrats, you have found a nifty roommate who is pretty cool and most likely now a furry.

If they freak out, tell them to stuff it and NEVER LEAVE YOUR PORN OUT AGAIN.

By signing here, you agree that no amount of trouble you get into by taking my advice is in any way shape or form my fault: X________


----------



## ThisisGabe (May 29, 2012)

So furry fandom.. it's been a year since I made this post. I had my furhouse.. 3 furhouses in fact. I learned something ...

Everything you said was true. Furries make terrible roommates. It was a horrific disaster. How about let me give you the highlights for your own personal entertainment.

1. October 2011 - I informed my furry roommate that I would rather not scrap a perfectly good "dishwashing" system I devised between us. He overreacted dramatically, so I asked him to not be a dramafur. He threw a broom handle at me and later the bottle of meds that he'd conveniently forgotten to take.

2. August 2011 - After the job application I so graciously handed to my jobless roommate collected 6 weeks worth of dust, that roommate decides looking for a job is too stressful. He attempts suicide with cough syrup, unsuccessfully. 

3. April 2012 - After a raving loon, aka, furry visitor #8, threatened me and yelled at my face. I inquired with the "security" furry of the house, that they should try and secure the place by kicking this furry out. After that security-roommate refused, I tried to close the bathroom door, which the loon broke. After the loon left I told the security-roommate that he should be ashamed that he failed at the only job he has around the house by not even trying to kick the loon out.

He went apeshit and waltzed in my room, screaming mad in my face, letting his spit spray all over it I asked him to leave my room, he didn't and continued to yell at me. He kindly moved out of the apartment shortly afterwards.. to leave his room, with dirty utensils, half eaten food on dirty plates and sticky substance spills that covered the floor.  

4. November 2011 - I overheard a conversation my roommate was making over the phone. He talked about hiring a homeless man to kill me. Not sure why, or if he was kidding, I asked him to stop. He said he was joking, and continued to give out specifics of his plan over the phone. Getting nervous, I told him if he continued I'd call the police. Totally normal behavior for a furry roommate. 

5. February 2012-April 2012 - Three furry roommate moved in at separate times, had no work. Barely tried to get work, 2 spent all day getting high. 1 spent all day masturbating on my futon, the marks of his semen cover the backrest of it. In addiction... he didn't bother to shower more then twice leaving the room with a ripe odor.  

6. March 2012-April 2012 - Trying to be a friendly fellow, this furry roommate volunteered to clean up! Oh how thoughtful! .. so he took the house lease, my medicine prescription sheet and contact lens case and threw them in the trash. After he spilled some beer, he cleaned it all up with my shower towel. Ohh, how thoughtful!

7. February 2012 - Showing he cares about children, this roommate brought a group of minors he found next to the street at 2am up into the apartment, and then bought them alcohol and helped them smoke pot in the living room. Later he snorted some coke.. and not the consumer type!

8. February 2012 - This furry liked to take things that weren't his. A day after I told him not to, he took a full glass of my milk. He needed some dress shoes, so he took mine. He also used one of my roommates bad dragon toys without asking. Also, without asking, he borrowed another roommate's "dust-off" dust cleaner... to snort from it. 

9. April 2012 - This furry had a great time inviting his friends over, his friends who happened to have a prior arrest history for theft. After they left during his birthday party.. BIG SURPRISE. A load of stuff went missing! Oh well, I guess I don't need my otterbox as much as some people!

10. December 2011 - Fresh new start! After 6 other roommates agree to move in with me into my new manhattan apartment..., 3 decide to drop out on the day of the move in! Who says furries aren't flaky? 3/7!

So that's just a samples of the fun I've experienced these past few months. Hope you have fun saying "I TOLD U SO! TROLLOLOLOLOLOL" because I totally need that. 

/s


----------



## mrfoxwily (May 29, 2012)

I'm so happy I live with my parents.


----------



## Conker (May 29, 2012)

I guess we can all say "I told you so", but with that list, that almost seems mean.

Ah fuck it. 

We told you so :\


----------



## Teal (May 29, 2012)

Dude, why didn't you make a new thread? Why did you necro this one?


----------



## BRN (May 30, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Dude, why didn't you make a new thread? Why did you necro this one?



Because the addition being made is completely relevant and the post seems pretty justified? :?


OP, you've had a rough time, but now through your experiences you understand what to avoid, eh? Time to move on.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 30, 2012)

I call bullshit.  

Why?

Cuz I can!


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 30, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I call bullshit.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Cuz I can!



A very opinionated view point, d.batty. Care to elaborate? =)


----------



## LizardKing (May 30, 2012)

ThisisGabe said:


> 3 furhouses in fact



You really are a very slow learner aren't you? 

I'm really not sure which story I find the most disgusting. Mr Futon probably. And the "suicide by cough syrup" made me laugh more than it probably should have.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 30, 2012)

I will never get myself into a situation where I have roommates.

Unless I know them well enough already.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 30, 2012)

ThisisGabe said:


> So furry fandom.. it's been a year since I made this post. I had my furhouse.. 3 furhouses in fact. I learned something ...
> 
> Everything you said was true. Furries make terrible roommates. It was a horrific disaster. How about let me give you the highlights for your own personal entertainment.
> 
> ...



you know... i REALLY want to something along the lines of "i told you so!".
but a) i never posted here before,
and b) that sounds absolutely horrible and i genuinely feel sorry for you!

seriously, what kind of disgusting fucktards did you end up with there?  where did you manage to find that many drug addicts and psychos?
oh wait... furries >__> 
although that doesnt really explain it either. not all furries are insane and disgusting, where exactly did you look for them? did you just take those in who needed help and a place to stay?


----------



## Xaerun (May 30, 2012)

MAN I WOULDN'T HAVE SEEN THAT COMING

Thread locked: Necro, plus some retarded responses, plus c'mon you couldn't have found a gambling addict who would've bet this venture would go well


----------

